# Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln



## Dr. Komix (6. März 2008)

Wer kennt das: Ruckenschmerzen beim watangel?:c

Ich kenne es. 

Wie ist es bei euch?

Was macht ihr um vor zu beugen?

Alternativen? 

Ich nutze einen richtig breiten Watgürtel der gut stützt.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Wer kennt das: Ruckenschmerzen beim watangel?:c
> 
> Ich kenne es.
> 
> ...


na du du weiß ja das ich das problem auch habe warte ab über ostern haben wir beide ein bandscheiben vorfall:c
das wird hardcore angeln freitag ,samstag ,sonntag mach dich auch was gefaßt 
lg andre


----------



## Aalsucher (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Also ich hatte diese Probleme auch mal,ich hatte seiner Zeit den Kescher mit einem Clip an der Watjacke.Dann hab ich mir einen breiten Watgürtel zugelegt und den Kescher nicht mehr an dem Clip,sondern mit dem Griff richtig weit in den Gürtel .Das gibt dem Rücken eine enorme Stabilität.Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Drillmaschine (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

.. fische (fast) nur noch in atmungsaktiver Hose. Die zieht nicht so schwer und belastet nicht so stark, weil sie sehr viel leichter ist. 

Jede Bewegung ist einfacher.


----------



## Nordangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Beste Alternative ist Dehnungsübung. Und Aufbau der Muskulatur. Jeden 2ten Tag für 5 Minuten das langt.

Wer Rückenschmerzen hat, ist leider meistens selber schuld daran. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Beste Alternative ist Dehnungsübung. Und Aufbau der Muskulatur. Jeden 2ten Tag für 5 Minuten das langt.


Na los, skizzier mal das Trainingsprogramm! :m


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> .. fische (fast) nur noch in atmungsaktiver Hose. Die zieht nicht so schwer und belastet nicht so stark, weil sie sehr viel leichter ist.
> 
> Jede Bewegung ist einfacher.


Ist die auch so warm wie ne Neoprenhose? Wieviel Klamotten musst Du da mehr drunterziehen als bei der Neohose?Ich hab zwar ne schöne Wathose aus Neop. hab aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht mir noch eine atmungsaktive anzuschaffen. Denn Rückenschmerzen sind auch mir nicht fremd beim Watangeln! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

kenne das gut mit den schmerzen...
habe es heute immernoch wenn ich länger als 3-4std am Waten bin!
Beste alternative war bis heute der Kauf meiner Bellyboate ;-)
Dehnübungen helfen mir nicht da ich die Probleme von einem Unfall habe!


----------



## Gardenfly (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Überprüfe auch dein Gerät, was kann leichter werden ?
Und muß es unbedingt Waten sein ? 
Ja, ich weis man muß ins Wasser oder bringt sich alternativ eine Wanne mit und stellt sich dort hinein.

Schön auf einen Stein gesetzt und dort weiterangeln,verschreckt auch nicht so die Fische.


----------



## Barschl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Vieleicht die falschen Stiefel oder so,ist manchmal ganz entscheident oder steiniger Untergrund,dass alles müssen deine Rückenmuskeln ausbalancieren....


----------



## Pikepauly (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Irgendwann macht das Stehen einfach mürbe!
Ich beuge vor mit separaten Watstiefeln, keine angeschweissten Gummistiefel. Das bringt schon mal was. 
Dann geh ich im Winter so 3 bis 4 km pro Woche schwimmen und im Sommer Schleppangeln im Ruderboot. Dadurch relativ sorgenfrei. Eine starke Rückenmuskulatur verträgt so einiges.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## testi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

hallo,

bin auch nicht schmerzfrei,
linderungen habe ich erzeugt durch balancegewicht rute rolle, nicht immer versuchen die unereichten 80 m zu ereichen. soll heißen den blank für mich arbeiten zu lassen.
wenn möglich rutenlänge zu reduzieren.seperate watstiefel in arbeit
einige pausen am wasser.


----------



## Fear no fish (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Moin!

Ich kämpfe mit dem selben Problem.Nach 2-3 Stunden in der Brandung geht´s los und der Rücken fängt Feuer!Bei mir spielt es auch keine Rolle,ob ich mit Neopren oder atmungsaktiven Klamotten im Teich stehe...Nach 20-30 min verschwinden dann glücklicherweise die Schmerzen und ich hab wieder 1,5-2 Stunden Ruhe.
Hoffe dann immer,daß es nächstes Mal nicht über 4 bläst und ich schleppen kann...

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Heyck (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

ihr müsst einfach eine stabile Rückenmuskulatur aufbauen!!!
ich hatte das gleiche problem!!
ein bisschen training und alles wir gut!!!!


----------



## Marcus van K (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

na wenn Training hilft dann erzählt doch mal, wie ich das zu Hause hinbekomme, ohne gleich in eine Muckibude zu rennen.

Nicht hinterm Berg halten damit |bla:


----------



## Ned Flanders (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Rückenschmerzen bekomme ich regelmäßig nach ein paar Stunden am Wasser - bisher hatte ich das immer meinem Bürojob in die Schuhe geschoben und gedacht, dass alles, was sich da so während des Sitzens verspannt, am Wasser wieder entspannt. Unter Schmerzen halt. 
Mit der Erklärung konnte ich immer ganz gut fahren, den Schmerzen  noch was positives abgewinnen und an Tag drei oder vier waren sie wieder weg. 
Kann natürlich sein, dass das totaler Unsinn ist, abwer so muss ich nicht in die Muckibude...


----------



## fly-stop (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Kenn ich auch diese Rückenschmerzen. Bei mir trat das regelmäßig beim Lachsangeln mit der Zweihandrute auf, sowie beim längeren Fischen an der Küste. Ich habe dann meinen Arzt darauf angesprochen. Der hat mich durch gescheckt und festgestellt das alles in Ordnung mit meinem Rücken ist. Erklärung war: Überanstrengung des Rückens. Also fürs Lachsangeln leichtere Rute gekauft und auf anraten von erfahrenen Fliegenfischern lieber einen Meter weniger als immer voll Power. Also fische ich jetzt mit 2/3 Kraft und habe dafür fast keine Rückenprobleme mehr. Weniger Fisch fängt man dadurch auch nicht, sondern eher mehr. Denn ich halte länger durch. 

Also meine Parole: Kräfte einteilen=länger fischen=mehr Fische.:m

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dr. Komix (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Also das mit Training glaube ich nicht, da ich 4 mal die Woche Sprot mache und top fit bin. 
Ob neopren oder atmungsaktiv ist auch egal, da ich immer darauf achte trocken zu bleiben.
Mit "leichter werden" finde ich auch zum lachen, denn wenn ich mir ne Rolle für 500€ und eine Rute für 300€ kaufen würde dann würde ich halt mal 200g-300g (wenn überhaupt!) sparen, aber ich bin ja kein Mädchen! Das wirds nicht sein.

Mal schauen es liegt so in der Luft... belly.... boot... |rolleyes.

M


----------



## Pikepauly (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Moin Moin!
Das Gewicht der Rute-Rolle Combo finde ich sehr wichtig.
400 Gramm wären für mich die Obergrenze.
Meine Hecht-Combo wiegt 600 Gramm.
Damit einen Tag an der Küste fischen kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Mit "leichter werden" finde ich auch zum lachen, denn wenn ich mir ne Rolle für 500€ und eine Rute für 300€ kaufen würde dann würde ich halt mal 200g-300g (wenn überhaupt!) sparen, aber ich bin ja kein Mädchen! Das wirds nicht sein.
> 
> Mal schauen es liegt so in der Luft... belly.... boot... |rolleyes.
> 
> M



Na mit Mädchen hat das wohl wenig zu tun. Ich habe früher aktiv Sport getrieben. Geräteturnen! Da war Krafttraining an der Tagesordnung.   Anschließend war ich fast 20 Jahre bei der Armee und habe auch dort regelmäßig Sport getrieben. Zu der Zeit kannte ich kaum Probleme mit dem Rücken. Seit 8 Jahren bin ich von der Armee "befreit" und treibe (leider wegen des Schweinehundes), zu wenig Sport. Außer dem Watangeln. Tja und was soll ich sagen. Seit gut 2 Jahren kenne auch ich diese Rückenschmerzen. Besonders, wenn ich noch Balast auf dem Rücken trage und permanent auf einer Stelle stehe und fische. Ich denke schon, wenn man nicht gerade einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat, ist ein Training der Rückenmuskulatur sehr wichtig!!! #6


@ Marcus, #h

nimm leichte Gewichte in die rechte und linke Hand, lege dich auf den Boden auf den Bauch, strecke die Arme zur Seite, halte die Gewichte in den Händen und hebe dann den Oberkörper an. Ggf. kann man auch den Oberkörper für eine etwas längere Zeit in dieser Position halten. Anschließend, nach der Übung, auf den Rücken legen, die Beine anhocken, so daß ein runder Rücken entsteht und dann immer vor und zurück rollen! #6
Schmerz laß nach!  #h


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Moin,

ich habe keine Rückenschmerzen mehr beim Watangeln seit ich mit dem BB unterwegs bin - statt Stehangeln 

Ein/zwei Mal zum Hornies angeln ja, ansonsten wate ich nicht mehr.

Rückentraining ohne Muckibude?
Mal auf Rezept zum Krankengymnasten, Übungen zeigen lassen *und die dann zu Hause auch regelmäßig machen* #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## The_Duke (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



> Anschließend war ich fast *20* Jahre bei der Armee und habe auch dort regelmäßig Sport getrieben. Zu der Zeit kannte ich kaum Probleme mit dem Rücken. Seit *8* Jahren bin ich von der Armee "befreit"



20+8=28

Alter: 43

*43-28=15(!)*

Ich welche Armee kann man mit 15 eintreten? |kopfkrat
Oder steh ich grade aufm Schlauch? #c

Zu den Rückenschmerzen beim Spinnfischen...
Ich bin fast 2m und auch nicht grade schmal gebaut.
Nach ner Weile Spinnfischen meldet sich der Rücken manchmal recht massiv.
Ist halt nun mal so und je nach Laune höre ich dann auf oder ich klopp mir auch schon mal ne Paracetamol in die Birne...
Jetzt werden natürlich einige aufschreien und mir sagen, daß das nicht gut für mich ist....das weiß ich!

Ist mir egal....dafür verschone ich meine Leber völlig vom Alkohol |supergri


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> aber ich bin ja kein Mädchen! Das wirds nicht sein.



nö? aber ich|supergri 

die rückenschmerzen kommen von der einseitigen belastung  des wurfarmes.

nehmt mal in jede hand einen größeren stein(750g) und haltet beide arme etwas seitlich vom körper weg. nach einer weile werden die schultern warm, dann die körperseiten nach unten, zum schluß brennt der rücken. dann loslassen, nach vorn kippen und die arme hin und her schlenkern. jetzt ziehen sich die schultergelenke etwas auseinander. sehr angenehm.

was ich sagen wollte. es schmerzt zwar der rücken, aber eigentlich ist es der muskelansatz vom wurfarm, der brennt.
also eher aus der rute werfen, nicht mit vollem einsatz und das gewicht der rute/rolle so klein wie möglich wählen, mit langenm handteil.

noch ne schöne übung sind sit-up. das stärkt die bauchmuskeln, die ja bekanntlich die wirbelsäule von der innenseite stützen. sit-up nicht 20 fix hintereinander, sondern lieber 10 gaaaanz langsame, ohne zwischendurch mit dem kopf aufzukommen!
das ist auch ne tolle übung wenn ihr euch zwischendurch aufwärmen wollt. einfach ans ufer legen und los gehts|supergri


----------



## Carphunter 76 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Vielleicht auch mal so einen Nierengurt für Motorradfahrer kaufen, das ist sicher nicht verkehrt, es stützt und hält warm ??!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*



The_Duke schrieb:


> 20+8=28
> 
> Alter: 43
> 
> ...



Schlauchsteher! 

Ne im ernst. |rolleyes

Ich löse mal die Rechnung auf.
Ich war *fast* 20 Jahre bei der Armee, genauer gesagt 19,5 Jahre.
Aber......
Bei der heutigen Armee ist`s halt so, dass man, wenn man sich länger verpflichtet hat, schon früher (während der regulären Dienstzeit) eine Ausbildung absolvieren kann. Zwecks der besseren Chancen als Einstieg in`s "normale" Leben. 
Meine Dienstzeit war erst 2003 benndet. Im Januar 2001 bin ich aber schon als "Zivilist" tätig gewesen. 
Und zu guter letzt habe ich mich bei der o.g. "8" um ein Jahr vertan, denn da hätte eine "7" stehen müssen.  Tja und dann stimmt wieder alles! 

Ich bitte also um Entschuldigung. |rolleyes

Aber mein Rücken, um noch mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, schmerzt immer noch!!! :c

Rosi`s Tipp`s sind da recht hilfreich! |rolleyes:m#h


----------



## Christian 78 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Moin Dr. Komix, 

falls Du diese Saison noch schmerzfrei fischen willst, bis die Rückenschule Erfolge bringt,besorg Dir aus dem Motorradzubehör einen Nierengurt der zusätzlich den Rücken stützt. 

Die Teile sind nicht ganz billig aber hilft extrem gut. 

Macht ein Bekannter von mir auch. Er fischt atmungsaktiv und Fliege. Alles ist perfekt abgestimmt, also sollte es nicht an der Ausrüstung liegen. Seit er das besagte Teil fischt ist er nahezu schmerzfrei.

MfG Christian


----------



## schrauber78 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Leider kenne ich das  Problem "Rücken" viel zu gut. Durch eigene Dummheit in der Jugend, hab ich mir im Job einen dreifachen Bandscheibenvorfall zugefügt, den ich eigentlich soweit ganz gut in Griff hab(durch schwimmen und gezieltem Muskeltaining).
Leider hab ich heute einen schweren Rückfall gehabt und warte nun auf meinen Doc, der mich wieder fit spritzt (leider geht die Cebit noch 2 Tage)...


----------



## bacalo (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Nach einer BS-Op (LWS 4/5) in 2001 und einem erneuten stationärem Aufenthalt in 2005 hab´s auch ich kapiert#q. 

Meinen inneren Schweinehund hab ich n´ Tritt gegeben und mache jeden Tag 8-12 Min. Übungen (z. B. während der Tagesschau) z. B. mit einem Latex-Band http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thera-Band, oder http://www.tk-online.de/centaurus/g..._muskulatur/muskulatur__tg.html?thisId=230794 
denn die kleinen Muskel der Wirbelsäule haben es in sich:r.

Was mir bei Schmerzen im LWS-Bereich geholfen hatte, war ein provisorischer Schlingentisch (Becken angehoben/entlastet (die Waden auf einen Stuhl aufgelegt) und eine Moor-Wärmflasche (z. B. von ALDI) unter dem Becken gelegt. 

Bei akuten Problemen hilft es mir auch, wenn ich mich (z. B.) an einer Leitersprosse hänge und so lange wie möglich meine 80 kg (oder waren es doch 90ig) baumeln lasse. Wenn genug Kraft da ist, auch mal die gestreckten Beine kurz (so 30-40°) anheben und damit das Becken zusätzlich entlaste n .

Tja, es ist ein Kreuz mit unserem Kreuz|krach:. 
Aber - was macht man(n) nicht alles für die FISCH#6.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Maifliege (7. März 2008)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen beim Watangeln*

Hallo zusammen.

kenn ich alles, Rückenschmerzen bis zur Fischunfähigkeit.... Moment das kenn ich wiederum als Fliegenfischer nicht... da wird gefischt bis "Blut" spritzt. Doch, wenns am Training fehlt, hats manchmal sehr sehr weh getan. 
Ich hab jetzt hier eine zwei Kilo Hantel liegen und zusätzlich son "Handquetscher" für die Fingermuskulatur mit denen ich gut auskomme. Für Fliegenfischer reichen denke ich 2 bis 3 mal 100-200 Vor- und Zurückschwünge mit der Hantel täglich. Hört sich viel an, probierts, geht im sitzen beim TV glotzen easy (mit Pausen 15 Minuten?). Seitdem hab ich diese Probleme nicht mehr, bin aber auch "Rückengesund". Fliegenfischen, am liebsten an der Küste, ist eben wirklich Sport, spinn ich dort nen ganzen Tag merk ichs auch.. Ich bin mal vor vielen vielen Jahren die 7. schnellste Jahreszeit über 5.000m in meinem Bundesland gelaufen, ich kenne sportliche Schmerzen... Trainiert ein wenig und es läuft... Meistens steht keine Grunderkrankung hinter diesen Schmerzen.
Grüße
Matthias


----------

